# Just A Small Brag!!



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

Thought I would share a pic of Odie with his winnings from last years show season in the ADBA. He got 2 1st place, 1 2nd place, a 3rd place and a 3rd at Nationals. I could NOT be more proud of him. Big things for this year


----------



## PRSweetKandi (Aug 5, 2011)

such a handsome boy  he's doing so great. I'm happy for you both


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

congrats thats awesome. Glad he is doing so well, good luck to you both this year in the ring


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Awesome! He's looking good!


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

PRSweetKandi said:


> such a handsome boy  he's doing so great. I'm happy for you both





angelbaby said:


> congrats thats awesome. Glad he is doing so well, good luck to you both this year in the ring





Blue_Nose_Bella said:


> Awesome! He's looking good!


Thank you all, I really am pleased with how my Colby boy is turning out, he is a show stopper for sure, lol, ok I am a bit biased


----------



## LadyRampage (Apr 11, 2009)

Ehh he looks alright...lol just kdding..lol great pic and really nice stack!


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

So happy for you and Odie! Can't wait to see and hear about all you do this year!


----------



## EL CUCO (Jul 25, 2011)

Woot woot big things poppin...little things stoppin!! 

Lookin good!


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

Congrats!!!!!


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

As if any of us would be surprised Tye. We already knew you had great taste. Then you picked an amazing puppy, and now he's turning into a perfect dog. I am soooooo jealous.


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

Tye he looks super good and contests on the good year. Nice job on the stacking to showing off his strengths pretty well. So how many dogs will you be showing this year? 3 or 4?


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

Looking good. Nice free stack, too!


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

LadyRampage said:


> Ehh he looks alright...lol just kdding..lol great pic and really nice stack!


lmaoooo Stacia, you are too kind, I only HOPE to make you so proud 



ames said:


> So happy for you and Odie! Can't wait to see and hear about all you do this year!


Me either Amy, I sooooo hope to Ch him out this year 



NoWuCmE... said:


> Woot woot big things poppin...little things stoppin!!
> 
> Lookin good!


That's right Ray, he is such an awesome boy, I'm stoked to see what he does this year  Thanks



aimee235 said:


> Congrats!!!!!


Thanks Aimee  Hugs



EckoMac said:


> As if any of us would be surprised Tye. We already knew you had great taste. Then you picked an amazing puppy, and now he's turning into a perfect dog. I am soooooo jealous.


awwwww hush girl, I know several ppl who would disagree with you, lol. But picking an amazing puppy is all it took, he really is a great boy and I am thankful and grateful I habe him, he totally makes my world 



aus_staffy said:


> Looking good. Nice free stack, too!


Thanks Aus, that is actually not a free stack, we have been workin on that, lol. his free stack is what he did at my moms house in NM lol, but thank you


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

Rudy4747 said:


> Tye he looks super good and contests on the good year. Nice job on the stacking to showing off his strengths pretty well. So how many dogs will you be showing this year? 3 or 4?


With the roomies dog that makes 4, 3 in the puppy class and one in the 5 and older females  Thanks Rudy I totally hope he makes Ch this year


----------



## Indie (Sep 29, 2010)

congrats!! He's looking great!


----------



## zohawn (Jun 8, 2011)

im curious, whats the credentials of the show that makes him take home all these awards?


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

zohawn said:


> im curious, whats the credentials of the show that makes him take home all these awards?


He is showing in ADBA shows and winning places as listed by the poster.

Congrats Tye, I am sure he will CH for you with ease, he is a fine looking boy!


----------



## rodrigo (Jun 28, 2011)

how old is the dog?


----------



## MamaTank (Jun 12, 2011)

He's 8 months and 3 weeks old  

I LOVE this picture Tye!! 
Way to go Odie! :woof:


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

Even though I've already told you numerous times I'll tell ya again.Congrats Tye!!!!!He is looking so handsome.Can't wait to see you champion him!


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

Indie said:


> congrats!! He's looking great!


Thanks a ton girl, I am excited to see what this year brings 



zohawn said:


> im curious, whats the credentials of the show that makes him take home all these awards?


Dude did you NOT read the top above the pic, the ADBA is how he got all these ribbons and the trophy. This means he has 20 points in the ADBA already.



American_Pit13 said:


> He is showing in ADBA shows and winning places as listed by the poster.
> 
> Congrats Tye, I am sure he will CH for you with ease, he is a fine looking boy!


Thank you so much Holly, I really am pleased with this guy, I <3 him so and I am hopin for the CH this year 



rodrigo said:


> how old is the dog?


In this pic he is 8 mo. and 3 weeks, he will be 9mo. on the 19th 



MamaTank said:


> He's 8 months and 3 weeks old
> 
> I LOVE this picture Tye!!
> Way to go Odie! :woof:


hehehe thanks Amber, it is a good pic, and his stack is good too 



dixieland said:


> Even though I've already told you numerous times I'll tell ya again.Congrats Tye!!!!!He is looking so handsome.Can't wait to see you champion him!


lol Lisa, you have said it, Odie sends licks and we both say thank you  Hugs


----------

